# Tskitishvili



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

this is a question to anyone who actually watches the Nuggets play very often:

When Skita plays, how lost does he look? Did they say if he gained any muscle? How's he progressing?

I think he's one of the most intriguing players in the league, and could turn into a terrific scorer. Not many players have his quickness/agility/height and shooting ability.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

It's obvious that he can stroke it and handle the ball well for a guy his size, but he is very much still learning the ropes.

You're right without even knowing it. He does look lost out there at times and occassionally loses his man totally on D. Still, I could see him developing rapidly over the next few years to rival Peja and Nowitzki (well, maybe not Nowitzki)


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

What is wrong with this guy? I saw him play in the Euroleague and I knew he would be a 2-4 year project but I had no idea that he would struggle this much. 

He's supposed to be able to stroke it yet he went 0-6 last night and shoots a .321 FG% for the year. I called him a potential BUST very early in the season - it seemed premature at the time - what do you say now? I haven't seen him that much as they rarely show Denver games here in Denmark (Europe) but do tell me what you see and what to come.

Peace, Mike


----------



## aswitzer (Oct 4, 2002)

I think the disappointment with Skita so far is due to 3 things. 

1. His co-rookie, 1st round pick, Nene is doing awesome, which makes Skita look like a bust. You have to remember that normally a rookie isn't asked to do much other than learn how to play in the NBA and learn the offense and defense.

2. Skita was not and is not ready for the physical nature of the NBA, something he wasn't exposed to in Europe where teams play with more finesse. Skita has to get stronger this summer thru conditioning, and he has to get physically and mentally tougher.

3. Skita has no confidence right now, and it's evident. Bzdelik is doing a good job by not relegating him to the end of the bench (any other Nuggets player that was playing this bad would be) to maintain what little confidence and psyche he does have. Confidence effects Skita's ability to shoot big time right now - his best games this season have been when he hits his first couple of shots. To his credit, even when he's having a poor game, he still hustles on defense for the most part.

I think this offseason for Skita will be huge. If he works hard, and restores his confidence in himself, I think he will start to show signs next season of why we picked him so high. It's up to Kiki and the coaching staff to motivate him to do this.

Alan

www.nuggetshoops.com


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

just play the kid,you didnt draft him in the lottery to sit on the bench.find out what you have there.


----------



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

*He did have 15 points the other night.*

Put him out there. Let's see what he has consistently.


----------



## aswitzer (Oct 4, 2002)

Let's not forget that Skita is basically straight out of High School - he's 19 years old.

I think if you play him too much, you take the risk of shattering his confidence - a fragile thing even for guys that played 3-4 years of college before being a rookie in the NBA. 

Skita's been said to be of the same mold as Nowitzki, who also started out slow - 20.4 minutes a game and 8.2 PPG.

Didn't they ease Kobe and Garnett into the league also, for the very same reason?

I say they wait until next year before they try and truly up his minutes.

Alan

www.nuggetshoops.com


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aswitzer</b>!
> Let's not forget that Skita is basically straight out of High School - he's 19 years old.
> 
> I think if you play him too much, you take the risk of shattering his confidence - a fragile thing even for guys that played 3-4 years of college before being a rookie in the NBA.
> ...



dirk was light years ahead of this guy at the same age,he came over and played in the nike summit and scored 32 against elton brand,lamar odom and co.i havent seen anything from tskitishville except some flash at the summer league.here's a question,why isnt he playing in the developemental league?isnt that what this thing was set up for?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Yeah, Dirk exploded in his second year. Hopefully Skita does that too...:sigh: otherwise that pick might turn out into a big disappointment.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> Yeah, Dirk exploded in his second year. Hopefully Skita does that too...:sigh: otherwise that pick might turn out into a big disappointment.


I wouldn't limit Tskita to just 2 years. I think being as raw as he is, he deserves at least a 3 year window to prove he was worth the pick.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Ok, thats true somehow. I must admit that I lost patience in that case.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

considering dirk played alot more basketball and was older as a rookie, skita has a few years before he even reaches dirks path. id give him not even next year, but the year after to compare to dirks rookie year, which he sucked.

skita did go off for 17 and 5 last night.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Skita was the last player in the bench of his Italian team last season. He played even less than he is playing now in Denver. I think he is the rawest lottery player to come to the league in NBA's whole history. He needs time, more than anyone. But the potential is there.


----------



## aswitzer (Oct 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> Skita was the last player in the bench of his Italian team last season. He played even less than he is playing now in Denver. I think he is the rawest lottery player to come to the league in NBA's whole history. He needs time, more than anyone. But the potential is there.


... and that seems to be the way they draft them these days - on potential, not what they've already accomplished. Think about a kid like Jonathan Bender, and how patient the Pacers have had to be with him.

Didn't know Skita was so far down the bench on his Italian team - thanks for the schoop Genjuro.

Alan

www.nuggetshoops.com


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

from what i have seen skita has the potential to be an impact front court player, but as it has been stated before he needs time, teaching, and conditioning. i think his star potential is greater than his bust potential though. 

on an unrelated comment if the nugs get the #2 pick than what would a darko, nene, skita frontline be like. nene at 5, darko at 4, skita at 3??


----------



## Desert Nomad (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, I was wondering why folks thought he had so much Euro experience last season. The guy played around 3 minutes a game.


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Skita is a 7-0 footer who thinks he's a SG. And a SG that can't create his own shot at that. His FG% is terrible and unless he unlearns what he has learned (in Europe) he'll NEVER be a PF or even a SF in the NBA. He is no guard! He's soft too but that could be his youth. He has hardly improved and is a Danny Ferry at best. But I can't get his potential out of my head - he was, and still is, considered a player with great potential in Europe. 

well, I don't know but he ain't worth the 5th pick - not in the 2002 draft. 

Peace, Mike


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Skita is still a rookie and he is a long-term-project for the Nuggets. All you need is patience in that case. He wouldn't be the first player that explodes after his rookie year. Ricky Davis for example needed four seasons to become the player he is now.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> Skita is a 7-0 footer who thinks he's a SG. And a SG that can't create his own shot at that. His FG% is terrible and unless he unlearns what he has learned (in Europe) he'll NEVER be a PF or even a SF in the NBA. He is no guard! He's soft too but that could be his youth. He has hardly improved and is a Danny Ferry at best.


riiiiiiiiight. lol.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> Skita is a 7-0 footer who thinks he's a SG. And a SG that can't create his own shot at that. His FG% is terrible and unless he unlearns what he has learned (in Europe) he'll NEVER be a PF or even a SF in the NBA. He is no guard! He's soft too but that could be his youth. He has hardly improved and is a Danny Ferry at best. But I can't get his potential out of my head - he was, and still is, considered a player with great potential in Europe.
> 
> well, I don't know but he ain't worth the 5th pick - not in the 2002 draft.
> ...


Danny Ferry? Ferry's strong suit is 3 point shooting, obviously Tskita is more talented than Ferry as an all around player. I really think we shouldn't judge foreign players in there first year, I think we should at least give Tskita 2 more years before we judge him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

there is no substitute for strength...he can't get to where he needs to be. at his size he needs to be stronger so he can post smaller players...now he can't get position. He has a decent first step but doesn't have the strength to get the ball off with any conviction if he gets in the lane. STRENGTH and he will be decent.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I am guessing he becomes the type of player Toni Kukoc is.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

He's been starting as of late. Maybe he will have a good second half of the season.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genjuro</b>!
> Skita was the last player in the bench of his Italian team last season. He played even less than he is playing now in Denver. I think he is the rawest lottery player to come to the league in NBA's whole history. He needs time, more than anyone. But the potential is there.


I can confirm that : in Treviso he played only few minutes every game ...

So, you must be a bit patient ...
The level of the italian league is high , but the jump from here to NBA for an italian *bencher* isn't so small ! go Skita go  !


----------

